# 73 year marriage



## major misfit

I was watching the 4am news...and they had a story about a couple who is about to turn 91 yo, who have been married for 73 years!!!! When asked the secret to the long marriage, the wife said "forgiveness, that's what I did"..and I missed what the gentleman said when asked.

I think I saw the "secret" though..at one point she leaned down and gave her husband a sweet kiss. Not a little peck, either. You could see his eyes looking in to hers as she pulled away. I was truly touched. I would love to hear them advise some of the hurt folks who come here. Betcha they'd have fantastic answers!


----------



## reachingshore

Here, including the video - Mich. couple celebrates 73 years of marriage


----------



## major misfit

Thank you for the link...I missed too much of the story! I think this couple is absolutely fantastic....


----------



## BleepingFamily

The guy said: 
"Togetherness"
The lady said:
"Love and forgiveness".

Have you notice?
They both basically say "living as the partner was part of yourself".
Also both definitions mean there is no room for big egos. 

Nice video!


----------



## YinPrincess

Truely something to look up to!!


----------



## WhereAmI

My friend's grandparents had a recent "up there" anniversary. When she asked her grandmother how they stayed together so long, she replied "We never fell out of love at the same time." That little snippet of honesty has done wonders for my state of mind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

